
Cellist Zoe Keating 2018 streaming revenue - ajay-d
http://zoekeating.tumblr.com/post/181269142164/another-year
======
bmiller2
Two reasons why this is interesting:

1\. 2+ million plays on spotify, and only 12K in royalties? That seems like a
pittance.

2\. Provides a good indication of popularity of various streaming services.
Spotify has the clear edge, with only Pandora, and surprisingly Apple Music,
able to shake a stick at them.

Ok, three reasons. Who the heck still uses Napster?

~~~
lightgreen
You pay 10 a mo for subscription. You listen 50 tracks a day 30 days, 1500
tracks total, 0.005 per play.

12000/2000000 gives the same price per play.

If you think it’s pittance, you should agree to pay 10 times more for
subscription. But I guess you won’t.

